# منتديات الاستشارات > مكاتب السادة المحامين > مكتب أستاذ هيثم الفقي >  Legal E-Books

## هيثم الفقى

*Legal Forms & Contracts
Personal & Business Legal Forms, Contracts And Agreements. Popular Forms Include Bill Of Sale, Power Of Attorney, Last Will, Promissory Note, Prenuptial Agreement, Landlord And Tenant Forms And Guardianship Forms.
Click Here To visite the site*

----------


## hazem mohamed

شكرا أستاذ هيثم على المشاركة 

استفدت كثيرا من الموقع 

جزاك الله خيراً

----------

